# All dialects: together



## Hemza

Hello everyone,

I would like to know how you say "together" in your dialect(s).

In Morocco, we say مع بعضنا or مع بعضيتنا and I think but I'm not sure that جملية may be (or was) used in some areas.
By the way, if someone can enlighten me about the origin of the word جملية, that would be great.
And in Hijazi, it is مع بعض.

Thank you.


----------



## apricots

In PA مع بعض or سَوى the former being more common IME.


----------



## tounsi51

Tunisia: مع بعضنا


----------



## cherine

Egyptian Arabic: مع بَعْض، مع بَعْضِينا، سَوَا.

Regarding جملية (which I'm not sure how it's pronounced, and is not used in Egypt as far as I know), I think it comes from جُمْلَةً (entirety, totality).


----------



## Hemza

Thanks to all .

@tounsi51 : You don't say "jemlia" in Tunisia? Odd, I thought it was used (South only may be?)

@cherine : It is pronounced "jemlia" and I think it is used in Sinai, I heard a singer using it in a bedouin song. Thanks by the way for the explanation .


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> @tounsi51 : You don't say "jemlia" in Tunisia? Odd, I thought it was used (South only may be?)



We do use "jemla" not "jemlia" but to say "at all", "not at all"


----------



## barkoosh

Lebanon: سَوَا


----------



## I.K.S.

Hemza said:


> I think but I'm not sure that جملية may be (or was) used in some areas.


Very possible since جملة is somewhat still used .


----------



## Hemza

Thank you, I didn't know جملة was used in Morocco.

@barkoosh @apricots  : Are they the only words/expressions used in Lebanon/Palestine? I think I heard معا (ma3aan) once? Or it may bears a different meaning?


----------



## tounsi51

I heard Algerians, at least from Algiers, saying kif kif كيف كيف


----------



## apricots

Hemza said:


> Are they the only words/expressions used in Lebanon/Palestine? I think I heard معا (ma3aan) once? Or it may bears a different meaning?



معانا means with us and ma3an means together in fus7a, no? There may be others but ma3 ba3eD and sawa are the only two I learned and ma3 ba3eD is what I hear the most. Sawa is more Lebanese/Syrian I think.


----------



## Ectab

In Iraqi: سويه, سوه


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> In PA مع بعض or سَوى the former being more common IME.


 Both are common.  I think سوا might be more common in the Galilee, and مع بعض more common in Jerusalem, but both are common overall.


----------



## Hemza

apricots said:


> معانا means with us and ma3an means together in fus7a, no? There may be others but ma3 ba3eD and sawa are the only two I learned and ma3 ba3eD is what I hear the most. Sawa is more Lebanese/Syrian I think.



I didn't mean معانا but معا, I heard it from a Lebanese person. Thanks for the other details and to everyone else for your input. Of course, the thread is still widely open for further replies.


tounsi51 said:


> I heard Algerians, at least from Algiers, saying kif kif كيف كيف



كيف كيف for "together"? . Would they say نروحوا كيف كيف? That makes no sense! At least, it might mean "at the same time" (although I expect قد قد would be used as in Morocco) but not together.


----------



## momai

سوا and مع بعض in Syria.


----------



## Zoghbi

In Algeria:

مع بعضنا بعض The second بعض is needed except in the East of the country.
في رحبة is an expression of the West.
سوا سوا is typically of Algiers city. (I never heard كيف كيف in this sense but it'doesn't looks aberrant to me)

I would say that بعضيتنا  is not "together" but rather "all in all" "between each other" ex: ياكلو في بعضيتهم "They eat each other" نخزرو في بعضيتنا "we look at ourselves".


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

Hemza said:


> كيف كيف for "together"? . Would they say نروحوا كيف كيف? That makes no sense! At least, it might mean "at the same time" (although I expect قد قد would be used as in Morocco) but not together.



From what I know, "kif kif" just means "same thing", or "7al b7al" in Moroccan. As you've mentioned I have also heard of " قد قد"

I don't know what "kif kif" has to do with your statement of doing something "together."

This has nothing to do with your initial post, but don't Moroccans also use "kif kif" to mean "same thing?"
(I was speaking to a Moroccan lady the other day and she kept using it to my surprise.  )

I haven't seen anyone mention this but don't some dialects also say,  _مع بعضانا_
Based on these statements, I assume its Algerian but I thought it _sounded_ very Libyan.
For example:
*أرواحي يا ---- نتعلمو مع بعضانا*

هيا نفطروا _مع بعضانا_

@Zoghbi
These are from Algerians.....yet you haven't mentioned it. 



Hemza said:


> Thanks to all .
> 
> @tounsi51 : You don't say "jemlia" in Tunisia? Odd, I thought it was used (South only may be?)
> 
> @cherine : It is pronounced "jemlia" and I think it is used in Sinai, I heard a singer using it in a bedouin song. Thanks by the way for the explanation .



You heard it used in a Tunisian song?
There is a Tunisian song by Muneera Hamdy and some of the lyrics are:
غريت بيا سلمت انا في اهلي جملية

Is that the word you meant?

@tounsi51 mentioned that the word was "jimla" which means "at all," but how is "jemlia" in the sentence I quoted above used as? Is she saying that:
سلمت انا في اهلي_ الكل_؟


----------



## tounsi51

Hemza said:


> كيف كيف for "together"? . Would they say نروحوا كيف كيف? That makes no sense! At least, it might mean "at the same time" (although I expect قد قد would be used as in Morocco) but not together.



yes this is it, my Algerian friend from Algiers always say نروحوا كيف كيف

There was an episode of Nass Mlah City and there were telling about twin sisters

tzedou kif kif bessa7 ma kebrouch kif kif... because one became slim and the other one fat



hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> From what I know, "kif kif" just means "same thing", or "7al b7al" in Moroccan. As you've mentioned I have also heard of " قد قد"
> 
> I don't know what "kif kif" has to do with your statement of doing something "together."
> 
> This has nothing to do with your initial post, but don't Moroccans also use "kif kif" to mean "same thing?"
> (I was speaking to a Moroccan lady the other day and she kept using it to my surprise.  )



I told him that people from Algiers say kif kif for together, at least those I know "nro7o kif kif" etc...


----------



## djara

Hemza said:


> You don't say "jemlia" in Tunisia? Odd, I thought it was used (South only may be?)


I've heard it used to mean 'all', 'everybody'. I wouldn't say where exactly it is used, but you also find it in bedouin songs.


----------



## Zoghbi

> @Zoghbi
> These are from Algerians.....yet you haven't mentioned it.



Don't tunisians pronounce it like that ? I only heard this long final "a" from esterners (Annaba for example).


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

Like , ba3dana?

The extra a in the middle makes it sound southern to me..from what I know Tunisians tend to say, m3a b3athna with no extra a between the d and n.

But when I looked up 'ba3dAna' the results were Algerian conversations.


----------



## Hemza

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> From what I know, "kif kif" just means "same thing", or "7al b7al" in Moroccan.



بحال بحال or فحال فحال but that doesn't mean "together", it means something else.



> This has nothing to do with your initial post, but don't Moroccans also use "kif kif" to mean "same thing?"



Yes but only in the North.



> You heard it used in a Tunisian song?
> 
> There is a Tunisian song by Muneera Hamdy and some of the lyrics are:
> غريت بيا سلمت انا في اهلي جملية
> 
> Is that the word you meant?



Yes, this is the word I meant. And no, I only heard it in two Egyptian (from سيناء and مطروح) songs and a Libyan song but I know it's used in other Maghrebi countries (and I assumed it exists in Tunisia and @djara confirmed it (thank you).



tounsi51 said:


> yes this is it, my Algerian friend from Algiers always say نروحوا كيف كيف
> tzedou kif kif bessa7 ma kebrouch kif kif... because one became slim and the other one fat



That may be with me but to my ears, نروحوا/نمشوا كيف كيف sounds really odd. At least, it may mean "at the same time" but not "together".



Zoghbi said:


> In Algeria:
> 
> مع بعضنا بعض The second بعض is needed except in the East of the country.
> في رحبة is an expression of the West.
> سوا سوا is typically of Algiers city. (I never heard كيف كيف in this sense but it'doesn't looks aberrant to me)
> 
> I would say that بعضيتنا  is not "together" but rather "all in all" "between each other" ex: ياكلو في بعضيتهم "They eat each other" نخزرو في بعضيتنا "we look at ourselves".



Thank you for the detailed reply . As for رحبة the word is used in Morocco but it only means "place" (like موضع). As for بعضيتنا, people in Morocco seem to use it for "together" but I agree that the meaning you provided fit better.


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

Hemza said:


> That may be with me but to my ears, نروحوا/نمشوا كيف كيف sounds really odd. At least, it may mean "at the same time" but not "together".


I agree.


----------



## djara

hjr.lm7mudia.hntati said:


> from what I know Tunisians tend to say, m3a b3athna with no extra a between the d and n


Dialects are a continuum that doesn't recognize current borders. You do find areas in Tunisia where it is ba3thaana.


----------



## tounsi51

djara said:


> Dialects are a continuum that doesn't recognize current borders. You do find areas in Tunisia where it is ba3thaana.



That reminds me of Pasteur, a funny imitator from Eastern Tunisia, he said in one of his audio recordings

"tchebhou lba3dhakom kil 7omss"  (he did say ba3dhakom and not b3adhkom)


----------



## hjr.lm7mudia.hntati

djara said:


> Dialects are a continuum that doesn't recognize current borders. You do find areas in Tunisia where it is ba3thaana.



Yes that's right.  I meant to say "in general."
x_x


tounsi51 said:


> That reminds me of Pasteur, a funny imitator from Eastern Tunisia, he said in one of his audio recordings
> 
> "tchebhou lba3dhakom kil 7omss"  (he did say ba3dhakom and not b3adhkom)



I had completely forgotten about him until you brought up his name. Wow.

 Yes, I forgot to mention it’s also used in Tunisia as Djara mentioned.

I was fixated on the Algerian examples I guess


----------



## tounsi51

I like him, he can plays with different accents of the country. El nawi wal nawa and daggeza


----------



## Schem

جملة is only used for words like "total" or "wholesale" in Najdi Arabic. Instead, we say جميع jemii3, سوا sawa, or مع بعض.


----------

